# Ingrid Steeger war ein süßer Fratz ? 3x



## Harivo (1 Okt. 2006)




----------



## Bob2009 (19 Feb. 2009)

Hab Sie 2001 in München getroffen.


----------



## G3GTSp (1 März 2009)

..zum vernaschen


----------



## grindelsurfer (1 März 2009)

ja,ja alles ist vergänglich.Vielen Dank!


----------



## wolga33 (1 März 2009)

Bob2009 schrieb:


> Hab Sie 2001 in München getroffen.




Wohl ein wenig spät - Jahrgang 1947!!!


----------



## klaus koffer (6 Apr. 2010)

Sie war wirklich ein süßer Fratz.
Schade, dass diese scharfen Zeiten vorbei sind


----------



## fredclever (26 Dez. 2012)

Sehr nett die liebe Ingrid, danke


----------



## tobacco (26 Dez. 2012)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## moritz1608 (27 Dez. 2012)

Also zu Ihrer Zeit wohl eine der besten damals..immer wieder schön..danke


----------



## sam (4 Feb. 2013)

danke für frau steeger
war mal eine hammer frau


----------



## progudee (5 Feb. 2013)

damals der hammer


----------

